# Wood shavings and skunks..?



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wondering??.. i have my skunks indoors, and at night and when i am at work they are in a indoor pen that i have built myself. Anyway i am wondering if wood shavings can be used as a substrate? 

At the moments i am using newspaper but it gets very soggy and rips, the only reason i ask is because people say you should not use wood shavings with ferrets as it can cause problems.

John


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If it were me I wouldnt risk it because of the exact reason you mentioned. Ferrets are from the same family so it makes sense that if it can cause them problems it could cause skunks problems.

It is a bit of a pain though because wood shavings is such a fantasic substrate for cleanliness and odour. I keep my rats on chipped cardboard which you can buy in bales for £5 around here I think although I get mine from the pet trade cash and carry at Birmingham (L Batley)

You can buy bales of shredded newspaper too but I would have thought the chipped cardboard would be the best alternative to shavings.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> If it were me I wouldnt risk it because of the exact reason you mentioned. Ferrets are from the same family so it makes sense that if it can cause them problems it could cause skunks problems.
> 
> It is a bit of a pain though because wood shavings is such a fantasic substrate for cleanliness and odour. I keep my rats on chipped cardboard which you can buy in bales for £5 around here I think although I get mine from the pet trade cash and carry at Birmingham (L Batley)
> 
> You can buy bales of shredded newspaper too but I would have thought the chipped cardboard would be the best alternative to shavings.


Thanks for that Pouchie,

Ill look into the chipped cardboard, as my friend goes to L batly quite often..

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im my indoor cages i dont use anything as a substrate just leave the cage floor a it is that way its easier to clean just use either tissue an a damp cloth for cleaning he has depending on in wash either towels fleecy blankets and a bath mat at his sleeping end of the cage 

though he is rarely in his cage other than to eat or if im out


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> im my indoor cages i dont use anything as a substrate just leave the cage floor a it is that way its easier to clean just use either tissue an a damp cloth for cleaning he has depending on in wash either towels fleecy blankets and a bath mat at his sleeping end of the cage
> 
> though he is rarely in his cage other than to eat or if im out


 
hmm yeah s'pose they dont really need a substrate do they. My ferrets just have blankets as they keep their bed area clean anyway but they do have straw in the play area.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*no clue*

i dont have anything for ichi as she just runs around the house uses her litter tray and sleeps where she wants


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> hmm yeah s'pose they dont really need a substrate do they. My ferrets just have blankets as they keep their bed area clean anyway but they do have straw in the play area.


 
yeah i do same with my ferrets too though cant use straw as im illergic to it lol 

they use litter tray and tend to keep bed area clean too


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Georges cage has lino on the bottom but he uses his litter tray anyway so I dont use any substrate. I have been told you can use unscented cat litter, I was thinking of using it as when he pee's in his tray he paddles in it bless which makes his bed smelly but Im pretty sure he would kick any substate out anyway.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

tillie said:


> Georges cage has lino on the bottom but he uses his litter tray anyway so I dont use any substrate. I have been told you can use unscented cat litter, I was thinking of using it as when he pee's in his tray he paddles in it bless which makes his bed smelly but Im pretty sure he would kick any substate out anyway.


Top tip: Use two trays one stacked inside each other (try and find ones that will have an inch gap or so between bottoms when stacked), drill some small holes in the bottom of one of them, put about an inch of litter in the bottom of the other one and stack the one with holes in it on top. Any urine should go through the holes where it will be absorbed by the litter thus reducing 'paddling' problems and stops them digging out the litter.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Top tip: Use two trays one stacked inside each other (try and find ones that will have an inch gap or so between bottoms when stacked), drill some small holes in the bottom of one of them, put about an inch of litter in the bottom of the other one and stack the one with holes in it on top. Any urine should go through the holes where it will be absorbed by the litter thus reducing 'paddling' problems and stops them digging out the litter.


 
Blimey Fixx!! You should patent that :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nice idea fixx.

i use a small amount of shavings with some of mine, and have not had a problem with them.. its used on the floor, not in the litter trays tho.. 

N


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats why i was asking, as my male does not use a litter tray at the moment [I'm working on it] although he only uses one end of the cage.

Thats why i was think of putting shavings in the cage so it can absorb the wee..

John


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I always kept Ichi on a layer of hay, then her blankets and pillows etc with her littler tray in one end of her cage - not that she ever went in the darn thing! Spent more time nicking my silk and bedding up under the fabric stash in the sewing room lol


----------

